# Tincs and a luec



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

bakhuis pair








citronella pair -female has been fed naturose off anf on for 4 years








azurues pair








patricia pair








luec








cobalt pair


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*tanks*

Here is some of the tanks they reside in. 55 gallons.








split 55








55 whole tank








55 laid on its side and split


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

That Patricia pair is beautiful.

John


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

very nice looking frogs!!! and vivariums too , nice idea laying the 55 on its side . . .


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: tanks*

They all look great. Nice job with the 55 on its side


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: tanks*

very nice looking frogs!!


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*Tincs and luecs*

Giant Orange female








luec pair1








matecho








alanis








regina pair1


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

tincs are my faaaavorite! i hope to have lots of morphs like youve got in the future. for now ill just worry about keeping my azureus healthy!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Very nice pics Gabe.

Really like the shot of the Patricia's and Regina's


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Tincs and luecs*

Great looking frogs... Keep 'em coming!


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

azureus pair 2








giant orange pair








blue auratus - these are so funny, and every picture i take of them comes out bad this and maybe 2 others out of 150 were worth a crap, they give off some haze or something, I have 5 adults and they are just awesome! 








citronella pair 2


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

found this little guy also! love it!


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

Awesome group of frogs you have! Keep the pics rollin


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*tincs and others*

Alanis pair 1








basti female








quinqs pair 1








regina








giant orange


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

brazilain yellow head


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Gabe, in the first set of pictures of the Azureus( page 1)-which is the male and female?
Thanks!

John


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

oyapok

Jon, its the smaller one with finer spots and heart shaped toe pads or the one on the left is the male


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

frogmanroth said:


> found this little guy also! love it!


What kind of frog is this?

I have some newly morphed Patricia's. Are their legs truely as good looking as in that picture?



frogmanroth said:


>


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Thats a yellowback! 

Yes, mine are, but my other pair have more spots on their legs, but there are lots of different looking patricia's out in the hobby, but for the most part they small range. it depends on lines those are vanishing jewel


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks Gabe!

John


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

You have an awesome collection Gabe! Where and how do you keep all those guys?


----------



## RPN (Mar 25, 2007)

You have an amazing collection Gabe. I especially like the Citronella that has been fed naturose. Looks great and thanks for sharing.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

*lamasi*









female
got this pair of standard lamasi for an empty tank i had! i have wanted a pair of these ever since i started frogging.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Banded Luec








Red Galact








Black Auratus








Costa Rica Green and Black








Ancon Hill 








Highland Bronze








Powder Grey








citronella

Some more new frogs from this year.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

WOW!! Beautiful frogs. How do you keep all those frogs??? You must have a pretty big house. Or a very large frog room. Or both.


----------

